# Art/Object Issues > Collections Care >  Storing Shotgun Paper Cartridges

## kate.breitenstein

I'm working on a re-housing project, and we're dealing with paper firearm cartridges. The shot inside the cartridges is made out of lead, and it is corroding because of the acidicty of the paper. How do you store corroding lead? There's a protocol that may be implemented to stop the corrosion, but in the mean time, how should these objects be stored? For context, they aren't in a move, and it could be a permanent thing.

----------

